# Balloon-Bellied Betta



## revmattchoo (Jan 5, 2009)

I've noticed for about 2 or 3 weeks that a male betta in the tank with some zebra danios and an oto has grown a balloon belly. Now, I know that he's not pregnant because he's a guy, bettas need both a male and female, and there's no female in the tank with him.

So, what's causing him to get a big belly?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What and how often are you feeding him? Bettas can and do suffer from constipation and when mine does (overfeeding on my part ) a few small meals of fresh frozen Daphnia works wonders.


----------



## revmattchoo (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought I might have been doing that, so I started feeding him less, and even have skipped a day or two with feeding him. His belly still seems to become almost see-through at some points.


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Dropsy perhaps? Can bettas get dropsy?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

looks at this if you think it might be dropsy Betta Fish Dropsy


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

I think its constipation as others have Said , Try feeding fresh/frozen Daphnia in small quantities untill you see a bowel movement.

~Quarantine him in a bare bottem tank if possible, that way its easier to see if hes having any bowel movements or not
I Hope he recovers well.

If its dropsy and hes started pineconeing, not alot can be done I'm afraid, all you can do is keep him as comfortable as possible,


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Epsom salt bath for 15 to 20 min is sometimes helpful. Water changes once a week.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do Epsom Salt baths as well. I've tried Daphia before, but it's so tiny my Betta never sees it. Epsom Salt worked like a charm for me twice.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

LisaC144 said:


> I do Epsom Salt baths as well. I've tried Daphia before, but it's so tiny my Betta never sees it. Epsom Salt worked like a charm for me twice.


Try the frozen/Freeze dried stuff , he might see the freeze dried or frozen stuff better.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Frozen Daphia is what I feed all my fish (among other frozen foods). Everytime I try to give it to my betta, he doesn't see it. I'm not concerned though. He hasn't been bloated in a long time, now that I know the reason that caused it


----------

